# Who was the best lay you've ever had?



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Because I just can't resist hypocrisy, to contrast my previous sex thread, now I want to know what *type* the best lay you can recall was  Or, if you don't know their type. Speculate. 

Because of my life, I don't know if I can answer myself. But I'm going to say I imagine an ESFP or an ISFP would be damn, damn good. I feel like the SF would come out very well in bed...at least for what I'm lookin' for.

Annnnnddd......GO!

EDIT: Various things.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

NOt going to mention names but it was the same girl I had my best kiss with in the other thread


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Secretary of a particular rock music magazine in London, where I spent a few weeks time at when I was 16.. She was 31, I'm attractive, what can I say. For some reason girls from the south-west who go to the big smoke, love Irish guys on lunch breaks.. lol. :laughing:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Secret!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

ENFP: Best

ISTP: Poor

ESFJ: Quick, Quick, 

INFJ: Medium


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Perseus said:


> ENFP: Best
> 
> ISTP: Poor
> 
> ...


Ah so your not a virgin! :laughing: You put "None of your business" in my "Are you a virgin thread." haharoud:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm a little interested in why Lance remembers that.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Day after Lousy Wednesday*



Lance said:


> Ah so your not a virgin! :laughing: You put "None of your business" in my "Are you a virgin thread." haharoud:


That's Questor policy. Avoiding the Cathouse ISFP. 

INTP do not play the Game. Well, not the Ceremonies of the Horseman or the Great Bear Cafe.

Angela


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

A crazy ENFJ girl.

so full of win


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Omisoc said:


> so full of win


Before or after?

BA DUM PS--*shot repeatedly*


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Robatix said:


> Before or after?
> 
> BA DUM PS--*shot repeatedly*


We screwed around for a few weeks. We got along well. She did too many drugs and didn't take care of herself though. I told her she had to start trying to take better care of herself if she wanted it to go anywhere. She wasn't too keen on that. Then she got evicted from her apartment and moved to a different town.

i miss her :sad:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

You miss her vagina.

Cracked out drug addicts that are good at fucking are no company for an INFP.

(Not to say you don't deserve some good fuckin'  )


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> You miss her vagina.
> 
> Cracked out drug addicts that are good at fucking are no company for an INFP.
> 
> (Not to say you don't deserve some good fuckin'  )


bla bla, you don't know her. The end.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Omisoc said:


> bla bla, you don't know her. The end.


Without a doubt.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Robatix said:


> I'm a little interested in why Lance remembers that.


Well considering he is the only one that voted none of your business on the "Are you a virgin" thread"


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Dunno, I'm still virgin, haha... I think this thread will give me more info about myself... :laughing:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Kevinaswell said:


> You miss her vagina.
> 
> Cracked out drug addicts that are good at fucking are no company for an INFP.
> 
> (Not to say you don't deserve some good fuckin'  )


----------



## teabiscits (Jun 4, 2009)

are you sure she was enfj? sounds more enfp to me. sounds like something similar that happened to me in my twenties.i didn't like being told how to behave either.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

..............my.................dog...


----------



## teabiscits (Jun 4, 2009)

my best - istp
worst- i have no idea what type they were.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I've only had sex with two people, my ex and my current boyfriend, and they were about the same (I don't know what my ex was, but my current guy is an INTJ). I must say though, that I don't think I am very talented, mostly because I'm just so reserved...I think a more extroverted guy would help me "come out of my shell" sexually.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Best: ISTP - hot hot hot hot hot!!
Worst: INTJ - poor guy could never relax.


----------



## Twisted (May 31, 2010)

Well, us INTJs are quick to open up and get right to the punchline. And by that I mean making out. Like... on top of one another. But if we want to, we'll just stop the action right there. Hehe, we're so evil.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not positive, but my guess is ENFP. He was a really good guy and our sexual chemistry was mind-blowing, but that's about it.


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

Twisted said:


> Well, us INTJs are quick to open up and get right to the punchline. And by that I mean making out. Like... on top of one another. But if we want to, we'll just stop the action right there. Hehe, we're so evil.


I've done that. Something was happening on the game I left open on my computer. Another time I figured out the answer to a riddle during. Although I do like doing that in a playful way too, you know once she starts really getting into it, so she will start begging... that is so hot.


----------



## Atenza Coltheart (Apr 19, 2010)

I did it with an ENTP. It was hot. Though she's the only one I've done it with.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

SaraBell said:


> I've only had sex with two people, my ex and my current boyfriend, and they were about the same (I don't know what my ex was, but my current guy is an INTJ). I must say though, that I don't think I am very talented, mostly because I'm just so reserved...I think *a more extroverted guy* would help me "come out of my shell" sexually.


Or a feeler. I'm not saying it's me. Orrr am I?


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

My ex-girlfriend. She was a fellow-INFJ (or so she claimed), and an absolute spitfire in bed. The first time lasted an HOUR. I think it was more of the anxiety of knowing her parents were in the house. :crazy:


----------



## Twisted (May 31, 2010)

G0dzuki said:


> I've done that. Something was happening on the game I left open on my computer. Another time I figured out the answer to a riddle during. Although I do like doing that in a playful way too, you know once she starts really getting into it, so she will start begging... that is so hot.


Ah, so are all us INTJs turned on by begging? But, then again, I guess it could be the same way with being on the side of doing the begging. But, ya know, this is all in my mind for the moment (young and naive).


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Limitx3m said:


> I was surprised to see so many similar answers.
> 
> *Can see ESFJ forum participation rising*
> 
> Sucks you gotta have conversations before you get what you want  lollllll


probably because there are so many of them.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

My husband, INFJ but apart from my husband?
not sure I haven't had any bad sexual experiences really. Probably the firefighter/ surf life guard because he had the body of a greek god. sorry don't know what type he was, definitely an extrovert though, that was part of the attraction, that he was super confident. Though he wasn't as generous as my husband is in bed.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

My INTP ex


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

best physical sex - ENTP, uncut guys who can finish several times in one hour are the best
best emotional sex - INFJ, lots of feelings for this guy, the kind you love to spar with about nothing and then have some hot make-up sex right after, unfortunately he was married so we kept our boundaries
best mental sex - INTP, just couldn't pin that guy down, which was all more exciting - unfortunately he moved away so things didn't progress anywhere else


----------



## Kalby (May 29, 2010)

vel said:


> INTP, just couldn't pin that guy down, which was all more exciting - unfortunately he moved away so things didn't progress anywhere else


oh yes, we're very mysterious.

As for the best, she was probably an INTJ. She Studied Physics...


----------



## Twisted (May 31, 2010)

Kalby said:


> As for the best, she was probably an INTJ. She Studied Physics...


My point exactly! AND we're perfectionists. Now just tell me right now that you doubt we aren't going over ways in our mind every day to make you squirm...?

(for the record, I prefer psychophysics, not just physics, if anyone cares :crazy: )


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Best...ISFP. Literally swept me off my feet. So good, I married him.
Worst...INTJ. He was a missionary-only guy, didn't believe in going south of the equator. I left him for the ISFP above.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Twisted said:


> My point exactly! AND we're perfectionists. Now just tell me right now that you doubt we aren't going over ways in our mind every day to make you squirm...?
> 
> (for the record, I prefer psychophysics, not just physics, if anyone cares :crazy: )


Looks like you may have an admirer Kalby heh.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Slkmcphee said:


> Best...ISFP. Literally swept me off my feet. So good, I married him.
> Worst...INTJ. He was a missionary-only guy, di*dn't believe in going south of the equator*. I left him for the ISFP above.


Aha! This was a poll I was going to make on the INTJ forum when I first came here: " INTJs: Do you go down?" :tongue: So I see you've had this experience with an INTJ too? It is for that very reason I had to break up with mine! I might still post this thread.

Okay, for me the best erotic blend which contributed to hot, steamy, and wild monkey sex was with an ISTP.

As far as my personal experience with an ESFJ, we had great hate sex. Although sometimes he withheld sex. I found that behavior a bit odd.  I also wish he had let me go down on him a bit more. 

But really sex can be great with any type as long as they are open and not selfish. :wink:


----------



## Twisted (May 31, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> Looks like you may have an admirer Kalby heh.


Looks like you may just have to take me seriously. Maybe, you know, I was trying to defend my type because I haven't seen many good comments on it so far?

Us INTJs are very straight forward, just so you know. I was talking to everyone in general.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Twisted said:


> Looks like you may just have to take me seriously. Maybe, you know, I was trying to defend my type because I haven't seen many good comments on it so far?
> 
> Us INTJs are very straight forward, just so you know. I was talking to everyone in general.


Lol, I don't think us INTJs need defending, we know what we are good at :wink:

And I was teasing him, not you... so no stress please.


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

~_~ *Sigh

This is the worst thread ever.

:mellow:


----------



## Lestat (Jun 1, 2010)

I was hoping this thread was a joke....:dry:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Merov said:


> ~_~ *Sigh
> 
> This is the worst thread ever.
> 
> :mellow:


Why is this the worse thread ever?


----------

